# how do you get burs outa furs



## yote caller (Oct 21, 2006)

just wondering how do you get your burs out of fur easy


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

little burs i'll use a fur brush but the bigger ones i'll just use my fingers to peel out.

http://www.minntrapprod.com/catalog/pro ... cts_id=992

i hope that helps.
deano


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

for our horses we always used baby oil.

plus it gives them a nice shine


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

using baby oil does work, but you are adding oil to the hide that has to dry. after skinning soak them in woolite for 5-10 minutes. the soak will soften the burr and they will comb right out. it will still need to dry afterwards, but will fluff up easier and make the fur look fuller, and you are not adding oil to the hide.

cya

:sniper:


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I usually just pull them out why the hide is wet from washing. It works best why the card is dripping wet.


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

dude.. where did u learn your grammar.. it isnt "why the hide is wet" ...its WHILE the hide is wet.. man u did it twice...


----------



## NHShooter (Sep 25, 2006)

Normally I wouldn't do this, however, you have me irritated. It is likely that wyogoose may have accidentally used the wrong word. Grammar would include things like making completed sentences, using proper punctuation, like not using an ellipsis where it shouldn't be. Capitalization of words at the start of sentences, once again assuming that you use sentences, or putting apostrophes on your contractions, like isn't or it's. Maybe we can even talk about how the letter "u" is not a word. Man, you did it 14 times. I am sure someone with better grammar than myself could also critique this post, but my point is this; leave people alone when you obviously get their meaning. I have enjoyed reading these forums and there is no reason to try to make someone feel bad about themselves.

Thanks


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

A lot nicer than I could have worded it.


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

hahaha my bad.. i guess i shoulda said "spelling" ..but u are right i use the short "u" i'm lazy and i dont use capitals or periods or apostrophes.. i guess my post wasnt needed.. i was just trying to help the dude.. but i guess i did it in a rude manner.. my apologies..

i could delete the post but i'll leave it so everyone can see my ignorance.. :roll:


----------



## yooperyotebuster (Dec 13, 2005)

GENTELMEN,
THIS IS A HUNTING FORUM, NOT AN ENGLISH LESSON! WE ALL COME FROM DIFFERENT EDUCATION LEVELS AND WALKS OF LIFE. LET'S NOT FORGET ONE VERY IMPORTANT THING! WE ARE ALL BROTHERS (AND SISTERS) DOING WHAT WE LOVE TO DO! KEEP FOCUSED ON WHAT CAN HURT US! NOT HOW SOMEONE SPELLS OR WHETHER THEIR POSTS ARE GRAMMATICALLY CORRECT!


----------

